# Prayer request please



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Tomorrow Dixie Lee will be having eye surgery at the Med Center in Houston. This is not her first big rodeo when it comes right down to it, but, we will all appreciate you keeping Dixie (and her parents) in your prayers tonight. Cassaundra and I know that all will be just fine but it never hurts to enlist a little spiritual insurance! Thanks all and may God bless! Guy


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

You got it Guy, on the way. On the other hand thats a painful Birthday present.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Bro. I know, but she couldn't be happier right now! I'll NEVER forget the first time they wheeled her away for surgery. I just thought I was tough. I dont expect it to be any different tomorrow either. She may be taller and "older" (12) now but she's still Daddy's little girl. I'm guessing that will never change. Tight lines, Guy


Blue Water Ho said:


> You got it Guy, on the way. On the other hand thats a painful Birthday present.


----------



## GlenR (Jan 13, 2005)

Will do Dixie Lee. 

God watch over her, and keep her. Give her perfect peace, and quick painless recovery. Holy Spirit, guide the doctors hands to perform perfectly during this surgery. And we thank you for all the grace that you have poured out on us Lord.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Dixie Lee is already a beautiful child and this surgery will only enhance what she already has. 
Heavenly Father, we commit Dixie Lee to your care, and ask you to guide the surgeons hands that the result will be greater than the expectation. You will get the glory, as always. In Jesus name Amen


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

she's on the list. God bless her.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Wrap your love and mercy around Dixie Lee. Be with the surgeons to give them knowledge, wisdom and steady hands during the surgery. Be the great physician for her.

Be with Guy and Cassaundra and give them your peace and comfort throughout the surgery.

In Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Well, we're off!*

Lord, grant me the faith of a child







! Dixie's wound up







. Dr says she gets to visit with Chelsey today too!







God bless all, Guy


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*God hand*

We will pray that God Guides the surgeon's and comforts the family.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*All is well*

Actually.....................It was two highs! Dixie has been looking forward to this procedure for some time now. We're back home now and all went well. Talking to a "loaded" twelve year old in post-op was kinda interesting. Pretty cool knowing that holding Daddy's hand is still a comfort! Believe it or not, we got to go next door and visit with Chelsey after Dixie was discharged. I'll leave that story to Dix when her head gets a little clearer. Thanks to Jack and ALL our 2cool family for the prayers and well wishes! Tight lines, Guy Quote:
Originally Posted by *FishinChick©*
_Birthday yesterday and surgery today?! Talk about your highs and lows. Prayers for Dixie and her family.

Thanks y'all and may God bless you ALL! Guy
_


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update Dad


----------

